# Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...



## powermike1977 (29. Juli 2004)

moin!
ich braeuchte mal dringend eure hilfe in bezug auf die gesetzlich vorgegebene anzahl der ruten die man in nl mit ANS WASSER nehmen darf. ich bin im besitz der sportvisakte inkl. einer vergunning fuer die ganzen niederlande. dort steht, dass man nur mit 2 ruten fischen darf- ist ja auch klar! 
aber wie sieht es aus mit einer rute, die ich noch zusaetlich dabei habe, falls eine der "aktiven" ruten z.b. kaputt geht? 

manchmal lege ich eine auf grund und eine mit pose. in der tasche habe ich dann noch eine, falls ich mich dazu entscheide mal zu spinnern oder zu stippen. 
weiss einer von euch ob es gesetzlich festgelegt ist, bzw. es offiziell heisst ich wuerde mit 3 ruten fischen, obwohl die spinn- oder stipprute inaktiv im angelkoffer oder daneben liegt?

es geht hier nicht um auslegungssachen, denn natuerlich kann man weitere ruten als "schlechte absicht" deuten. ich wuerde gerne wissen, ob die definition "vissen" irgenwo festgelegt ist als "am wasser mit einer angelrute sitzen". und wenn man dann am wasser mit 3 ruten sitzt, egal ob auch nur eine ausgelegt ist oder nicht, ob es dann gesetzlich festgelegt ist, dass dies als fischen mit 3 ruten zu bezeichnen ist? 

ich wuerde mich wirklich um eine aufklaehrung freuen!!! in der zwischenzeit suche ich das netz mal weiter durch. 

gute nacht-
mike


----------



## Cloud (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Ich habe in Holland meist sogar 4 Ruten dabei (2 ausgelegt - 2 Ersatz) und wurde schon des öfteren kontrolliert und die ham noch nie was gesagt...Sowohl am Rhein als auch an anderen Flüssen, Teichen oder Seen


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

hey cloud!
danke fuer deine antwort! bist du dabei von der polizei kontrolliert worden? ein freund und ich haben naemlich jeder soeben ein ticket fuer 55euros bekommen. 
die polizisten meinten es sei per DEFINITION festgelgt, dass man nur mit 2 ruten ANS WASSER darf. die anderen ruten muss man im auto behalten! (und wenn man mit dem rad kommt???). ich kann das nicht galuben!!!

als der eine cop dann mit seinem buechlein meinte - hier steht es schwarz auf weiss-paragraph soundso- hat er es direkt wieder zugeklappt, als wir reinschauen wollten. dazu hat der ander noch gemeint, dass es schriftlich in dem "dat hort de sportvisser te weten" heftchen festgelget sei (bekommt man mit der sportvisakte). ich habe es vor deren augen zeile fuer zeile gelesen- NIX! selbst die wussten nicht, wo es steht und haben uns trotzdem ein ticket erteilt. 

ich wuerde echt gerne mal wissen, ob und wie es gesetzlich festgelegt ist. fuehlen uns ganz schoen verarscht! das kann doch nicht schon wieder am deutschen nummernschild gelgen haben!!!


----------



## Cloud (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Welch eine Frechheit - ich hätte das nochmal verlangt das büchlein zu zeigen schließlich mussus ja sehen, was ne verarsche...
Ich glaub die ham aber echt was gegen deutsche irgendwie...Wurde mal mit nem kollegen mitm Fahrrad da angehalten vom rückweg vom angeln und unsere lichter vonne räder warn im arsch und die ham irgendwas gesagt, da hab ich gesagt wir sind deutsch, da guckt der eine den anderen bullen an und meint haha duits - blieb zwar nur bei ner mündlichen verwarnung aber trotzdem total frech sowat...
und wie das mitm fahhrad sein soll - keine ahnung - bin immer nur mitm fahrrad angeln in holland weilsch noch am autolappen dran bin und lege entweder die ruten da so hin oder lasse sie im rutenffuteral...
Bin bisher einmal vonner polizei kontrolliert worden und das war am rhein und die ham nix gesagt, sonst wurde ich halt nur von normalen kontrolleuren kontrolliert


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Also in deutschland kannst soviele Ruten mit ans Wassr nehmen wie Du magst... das is' sicher... Wie das in Holland is' weiß ich nicht aber Dein Erlebnis klingt eher wie Schikane!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

moin!
das war auf jedenb fall die reinste schikane. obwohl wir die einzigen an der mass-stelle waren die nicht innerhalb der 75m marke vom damm geangelt haben, mussten die wahrscheinlich ihr gelbes ticket an den deutschen nachbarn loswerden! sowas laecherliches!
hup holland!
mike


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Moinsen,

Schock verdaut? Ich glaube sogar die Stinker hatten wirklich recht, oder zumindes 'ne Basis:
Voor het bepaalde bij of krachtens deze wet wordt verstaan onder "vissen": 
a. het te water brengen, te water hebben, lichten of ophalen van vistuigen alsmede het op enigerlei andere wijze pogen om vis uit het water te bemachtigen; 
b. het uitzetten en uitzaaien van vis als bedoeld in het tweede lid. 

für die 55€ mach' ich hier irgendwas kaputt.


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Hey „Vincent Vega der Mann aus Maastricht“!!!!!:g 

Wat für’n Sch..ß!!!!#q 

Dat soll dann Europäische Gemeinschaft sein. 

Ich bin zwar noch nicht von der Polizei kontrolliert worden, habe aber mal irgendwo gelesen das man in Holland mit 2 Ruten Angeln darf und auch mehrere dabei haben darf. Aber die zusätzlichen Angeln dürfen nicht fertig montiert sein. Wenn ich genaueres weiß meld ich mich noch mal. Ich denke aber auch das die „Polizie“ an die ihr da geraten seid wohl nichts gefunden hat womit sie euch belagen konnte und dann haben die sich das zusammen gereimt um ihr Strafensoll voll zu bekommen. Aber seid froh ich habe sogar schon mal gehört das die Beamten in Holland alles beschlagnahmt haben weil ein paar deutsche Angler ne Kleinigkeit nicht beachtet hatten.



PS: Was ist das eigentlich für ein Bild in deiner Signatur, hast schon mal Problems mit BGS?


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

@ Knollwinst
Wat meinste jetzt damit?
Also ich  denke das ich einigermaßen Nederlands lezen kann, also ich lese da keine Basis draus oder versteh ich da was falsch?
Kannste mal erklären
Danke
Ach was Studiert ihr denn in Maastricht???


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

hey!
knollwinst hat auch n 55e ticket bekommen, denn die polizisten meinten, dass die definition von vissen so steht wie knollwinst es geschrieben hat. da mit sportvisakte und vergunning das vissen nur mit 2 hengels erlaubt ist (geile sprachkombo hier), ging es um die definition von vissen (denn wir waren uns absolut keiner schuld bewusst!!!). 
also meinten die penner, wir wuerden ungeachtet der aktiven und passiven ruten mit mehr als 2 angeln fischen und haben uns verknackt.

also ich habe auch etwas auf der "visserslatijn.nl" gelesen. 

"VOORHANDEN HEBBEN  
*Het voorhanden hebben op of in de nabijheid van enig binnenwater, terwijl met niet bevoegd (akte) of gerechtigd (vergunning) is in dat water te vissen, van: 
- Een vistuig voorhanden hebben op of in de nabijheid van enig
  binnenwater terwijl het gebruik van dat vistuig in het
  betrokken water op dat moment verboden is.                               28euro
- Eén of twee hengels.                                                              28euro
- Een peur of meer dan twee hengels.                                          52euro
- Een ander toegestaan vistuig.                                                  121euro
- Een niet toegestaan vistuig.                                                     n.t."

jetzt habe ich auch noch antwort von einem niederlaendischen forum. es heisst, dass die angeln mit inkl. haken montiert sein muessen, um sie als "illegale" 3. angel konstatieren zu koennen. 
das war auf keine fall so, denn meine waren noch eingepackt, und knollwinst stippe lag eingezogen da rum! ich gehe auf jeden fall in die berufung!
mike

p.s. siff-cop, ich versuche gerade krampfhaft meine diplomarbeit in international business zu beenden (so krampfhaft, dass ich gerade wieder mal meine angeln sortiere)


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

@ Siff: Da steht doch, glaube ich, dass wenn man ne Angel mit zum Wasser bringt, oder hat, schon als Angler gilt. Daher wenn die da auch nur rumliegen ist es dann technisch gesehen schon Angeln und wenn dan schon zwei im Wasser sind angelt man halt mit mehr als zwei Stück - deren Auslegeung - Aber da gehört schon ne grosse Persönlichkeitsstörung und ein weisses Nummerschild dazu, das so zu sehen. Die wollten wirklich was finden. Studieren hier übrigens BWL
@ maik, da haben wir ja echt den Jackpot gezogen: Genauso teuer wie das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi, teurer als Nachtangeln und Angeln in der Nahe von Schleusen und sogar teurer als zwei Angeln OHNE ANGELSCHEIN!! Und wir haben NICHTS gemacht! Rege mich mittlerweile mehr auf, als gestern Abend
Nur Sprengstoffangeln und Reusen legen scheint noch teurer zu sein als Ruten mit zum Angeln zu nehmen!! Aber was heisst denn eigenltich "lichten"? Einholen, oder was? http://home.hccnet.nl/r.bosboom/visserijwet.htm


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

ey, 
ich flippe mindestens genauso rum! aber wenn es wirklich um fertigmontierte ruten geht, dann haben wir ne chance. 
das kann echt nicht angehen! waere wahrscheinlich guenstiger gewesen, denen vors bein zu pissen! man was sind wir fuer verbrecher!


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Machen wir auch das nächste Mal!
Aber da habe wir echt ne Chance, die haben die extra Angeln ja nicht mal angesehen geschweige denn irgendwas festgehalten!


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Jaja die Cops!

Dat wird wohl echt so gewesen sein Deutsches Kennzeichen
und ab, bei Holländern hätten die das bestimmt nicht durchgezogen. ne 
Beschwerde würde ich aufjedenfall schreiben aber ob das was nütz und ob die Kohle zurück bekommst bezweifel ich, aber wenn nie einer was sagt wird sich auch nichts ändern. Aber meist ist ja so das die Gesetze so ausgelegt werden können das die Gesetzeshüter sich irgendwie raus reden können. Man kann das ja immer so und so sehen und da jetzt nen Anwalt einschalten naja wird bestimmt teuer.
@Knollwinst
hab das mit dem Gesetzestext jetzt auch verstanden es ging ums grundsätzliche Angeln. Und dat können die ja sehen wie die  es gerne hätten oder brauchen um jemanden eine rein zu w..en. Zum glück sind nicht alle Holländer so. Aber solche Cops gibts ja bei uns auch.  
Also viel erfolg mit Eurer beschwerde oder wat immer ihr macht...........


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Also der erste Niederländische Text definiert Fischen.
Da gehts aber ums zu wasser lassen, im Wasser haben, Einholen von Fischzeugen sowie andere weisen um sich Fischen zu bemächtigen. Man muss also irgendwie das Fischzeug im Einsatz haben.

Im Zweiten Text gehts um das Vorhandensein von Fertig Montierten Fischzeugen, WENN MAN NICHT BEFUGT IST DORT ZU FISCHEN, sprich keine Visakte und vergunning hat.
Das ist bei uns auch analog geregelt, man darf auch in D keine Montierte Angel an gewässern mitführen, wo man nicht berechtigt ist zu Fischen. 

Beides ist jedenfalls so keine Grundlage Euch zu bestrafen. Mir wäre auch keine entsprechende Regel bekannt.
Ich habe oft sogar eine fertig montierte 3. Rute mit auf dem Pod liegen (Viele Abrisse am Kanal, da ist ne Reserverute Praktisch) und bin so zigfach kontrolliert worden. (Am Twente ist einmal am WE normal) Nachdem ich gezeigt hatte, das die Rute nicht ausgelegt ist, haben die sich immer zufriedengegeben.
Vorteil ist bei mir natürlich, dass ich mich leidlich auf Holländisch unterhalten kann.

Ich würd da, so noch möglich, Einspruch erheben, und über eine Beschwerde nachdenken.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Paparazzi (1. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Hallo!
Denke auch das ihr nur die strafe völlig zu unrecht bekommen habt,weil ihr deutsche seid!aber denke auch das sie schon einige deutsche angler gesehen haben,die regelrechten raubbau an den schönen holländischen gewässern betrieben haben!das rechtfertigt natürlich in keinster weise die strafe!!!Jeder Holländer bekommt tränen in den augen wenn er sieht das schon wieder ein meterhecht oder irgendein anderer fisch über die grenze in die tiefkühltruhe landet!habe in holland positive erfahrungen gemacht,wurde kontrolliert von zwei polizisten und es entwickelte sich ein nettes gespräch in dem der selbst angelnde polizist mir sogar einen hotspot verraten hat,trotzdem meine dritte rute am platz unausgeworfen,nicht zusammen gesteckt am platz lag!aber er hat auch meine mülltüte,meine abhakmatte,meine cam und noch einiges mehr gesehen!denkt mal drüber nach!nochmals möchte nicht sagen das ihr zwei euch daneben benommen habt,glaube auf jeden fall das es gezielt gegen deutsche ging und ihr zur falschen zeit am falschen ort gewesen seid!gruss sascha
CATCH and RELEASE No Kill-Fish


----------



## powermike1977 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

moin!
hey holger, wir haben uns auch ausschl. auf niederlaendisch mit den 2 beamten unterhalten, das hat aber trotzdem nichts geholfen. habe erst vor kurzem einen bericht gesehen, dass die polizisten hier sozusagen ein tagespensum an tickets schaffen muessen. 
nachdem sie uns die tickets erteilt haben, wurde uns gesagt, dass wir innerhalb 6 wochen dagegen angehen koennen. allerdings kommt ja auch noch ein schriftlicehr bescheid per post nach hause. weisst du ob ich ab erstellung, oder ab eingang postbescheid 6 wochen habe, um berufung zu beantragen? wuesstest du an wen ich mich da wenden muesste?

@paparazzi
wir waren die einzigen am damm, die kein feuer, keinen vodka, und auch keinen muell fabriziert haben. ausserdem waren wir die einzigen, die sich an den mindestabstand zum damm geahlten haben. das sollte fuer sich sprechen. das half da aber auch nix,
hatte vorher im bezug aufs angeln auch nur positive erlebnisse beim kontrolliert werden. ich war an besagtem tag, als ich die polizei dort sah, sogar noch froh dass da endlich mal aufgeraeumt wird...naja, nur war die putzkolonne ein wenig uebereifrig und laecherlich.

@holger
"Im Zweiten Text gehts um das Vorhandensein von Fertig Montierten Fischzeugen, WENN MAN NICHT BEFUGT IST DORT ZU FISCHEN, sprich keine Visakte und vergunning hat.
Das ist bei uns auch analog geregelt, man darf auch in D keine Montierte Angel an gewässern mitführen, wo man nicht berechtigt ist zu Fischen."

ich dachte es geht darum, das man keine befugnis hat, an dem entsprchenden gewaesser mit 3 ruten zu angeln (unabhaengig von der visakte und der vergunning, die ja nur fuer 2 ruten ausgelegt ist). bist du dir da sicher? ich will naemlich ganz sicher sein, bevor ich da einen beschwerdebrief losschicke.

auf jeden fall nochmal ein dickes dankeschoen!

mike


----------



## Paparazzi (2. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Hallo!

@powermike ich denke wenn es echt so ist,das die spezies ein ticket limit ereichen müssen,das sie dachten ach die "ausländer" die zahlen eh ohne zu murren und schlucken das ist ja stressig sowas vom ausland her zu regeln!würde auf jedenfall schritte einleiten notfalls mit anwalt,wenn ihr recht habt dürftet ihr ja auch nichts bezahlen und würde soetwas wie eine dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einlegen!habe mal sowas gehört-für ein polizist braucht man zwei zeugen!wenn das stimmt und auch in NL so ist dann ist das aber eine verzwickte kiste!versucht aber erstmal selbst gegen anzugehen,vielleicht klappt es ja wer nicht protestiert wird nicht erhört!ansonsten anwalt!gruss sascha


----------



## gardeur (2. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

Hi!
Ich angle ausschließlich in Holland und werde eigendlich jedesmal kontrolliert. Bis jetzt ohne jede Beanstandungen. Da ich mich nie entscheiden kann wie ich angeln will, hab ich Feeder und Spin-Ruten dabei. Meistens auch noch ne Stippe. Ich hab die Ruten die ich im Moment nicht nutze immer in der Rutentasche und noch nie Stress gehabt. 

An eurer Stelle würde ich einfach beim nächsten Angeln in Holland zur Dienststelle der beiden Polizisten fahren. Fragt doch einfach mal nach ( stellt euch dumm ) was ihr machen sollt um in Zukunft kein Ticket mehr zu bekommen. Die freundlichen Kolegen werden sicherlich auskunft geben können und dann könnt ihr ja kontern das ihr das genau so auch schon vorher gemacht habt. Mit Anwälten wird die Sache nur unnötig teuer, zumal ihr erstmal einen finden müßt der sich im Niederländischen Gesetz auskennt. Blöd fragen und dann den Sachverhalt darlegen hilft meiner Ansicht nach mehr.

Dennoch weiterhin viel Spaß in Holland


----------



## powermike1977 (3. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

also fuern anwalt wuerde ich mich auch glaube ich nicht entscheiden. ist n bisschen krass fuer all den ganzen kram. aber wenn einer von euch weiss wo ich das gesetz mal detailliert nachlesen kann- das wuerde auf jeden fall helfen. nicht nur mir, sondern auch den weltfremden polizisten! 

auf jeden fall weiss ich jetzt, dass 6 wochen ab dem tag an dem der zahlungsbescheid per post eingegangen ist einspruch einzulegen ist. wird schwierig, aber versuchen muss man, finde ich (irgenwer auf dem noard hat so einen untertitel, wer kaempft kann verlieren, wer nicht kaempft, hat schon verloren...).

da bei uns nur personaldaten anhand des angelscheins aufgenommen wurden (perso gibts in nl nicht), werde ich mir demnaechst mal n neuen holen und mit 420.388 ruten die maas bevoelkern...unter dem namen franz beckenbauer!!!
hat jemand bock auf ca. 80.000 zander? ne halt, einer is fuer mich!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*



> bist du dir da sicher? ich will naemlich ganz sicher sein, bevor ich da einen beschwerdebrief losschicke.


Ja, bin ich.

Ich würd übrigens auch vorbeifahren und den Widerspruch niederschreiben lassen. Um selbst was zu schreiben sollte man schon perfektes Holländisch schreiben können.

Wieso sollte es keinen Perso in NL geben? Beim Erwerb der Visakte wollten die einen sehen an der Post.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## powermike1977 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Angelgesetz Niederlande...*

moin!
ich hab meine visakte im angelladen geholt. die fuer meinen vater auch, und da war weder er noch sein perso dabei. kann natuerlich sein, dass so ne postdienststelle ein bisschen genauer hinschaut als die jungs im tackleshop. 

das mit dem beschwerdebrief muss wohl jemand aus der familie meiner freundin regeln-das sind hollaender-und beamten nederlands haben die auch drauf.

nochmal danke geraetefetischist! macht mir auf jeden fall schon mehr mut, mich dagegen aufzubaeumen!


----------

